# Galveston Surf 4/25



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

Good afternoon gentlemen I am going to galveston beach with my son and wife on Friday morning and want to catch some fish doesn't matter what kind really just want to show my son some saltwater fish and get him interested which I'm sure some of you fathers understand. I been reading and seems like live shrimp is hard to find so what other baits could be used? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Afternoon, just thought I would share my two cents with you.

Go to academy and buy some popping cork rigs, pre-made single or double drop leaders, 1/2oz surf weights and some Gulp! shrimp (any of the saltwater plastics in the "Gulp!" brand will work). Start with the popping cork, if that doesn't work tie on a double drop leader with the weight and throw out.

That ought to do the trick IF you cant find live shrimp.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Fresh dead shrimp, double drop rig with small circle hooks and one or two oz weight if using rod holders. If the kids wanna hold the rod and feel the strikes, same bait with small long shank hooks and just a coupla split shot. Cast from knee or thigh deep. Guaranteed to catch whiting, with a fair shot at slot drum and reds. Good luck!


----------



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

Appreciate the tips fellas i will post up pics if we get lucky.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

If you use small hooks, 2 oz. weight and fishbites in the surf you will catch whiting. You will also probably catch a few hardheads. I fished Galveston surf Sunday afternoon and Monday morning and it was almost non-stop on whiting. You can also fish a sabiki rig with fishbites and a 2 oz. weight. If you use a sabiki, cut it into 2 leaders. I made the mistake of throwing out a 5 hook sabiki on Monday and caught 4 whiting at once and they tangled up and trashed the sabiki. If you cut it in half you can used a 3 hook leader and once that gets damaged you can use the other half. Walmart usually has sabikis for around $1.50 each.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Galveston Island Fishing Sure Thing*

Ed;
Before you run down to the surf, I suggest that your stop by Offast (sp)Bayou on 61st St
boat ramp. You can put your family on some hot fishing action (40+ fish/Hr).

Get some dead shrimp (1/2 lb will do for this), some small perch hooks (#6-#10 long
shank), split shot sinkers....Small bobbers if desired....tie the hooks on the end of
any size mono less than 30lb...attach a spit shot about 6" above the hook and a 
bobber 2' above that....Cut the shelled shrimp into 1/4" to 3/8" cubes and bait up...

I've never seen shrimp cubes last more than 20 seconds there...You may have to drop
the bait to find the fish...

I've taught all my kids to fish there...there are about a million "Piggy Perch" there...
You can catch fish there until they are tired of it...Save some of the Piggys for cut bait
in the surf...They range in size from 2" to 6" which makes them perfect cut or live bait
in the surf...

Good Luck,
Jack
Mustad7731


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

*scrambler*

Sabiki rig has small several hooks and each hook has small feathers. How do you fish with it? Do you attached small shrimp? Or you just threw it out and reel it in?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

fishingmagnet said:


> Sabiki rig has small several hooks and each hook has small feathers. How do you fish with it? Do you attached small shrimp? Or you just threw it out and reel it in?


Put a small piece of fishbites on each hook and cast it out and use like a double drop leader.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

X2 on what Mustad 7731 said. I also stop by with a old cast net and pick up bait for the surf.


----------



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice and tips from you guys. I will get some of that piggy perch and have a little fun with my son before we get on the beach. Another question i have a few top waters and corkys but never used them on the surf just wading out in the bay. Is there anyway you guys recommend working these if they are effective in the surf? Thanks again guys just trying to have a memorable trip with the family.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ed1220 said:


> I appreciate all the advice and tips from you guys. I will get some of that piggy perch and have a little fun with my son before we get on the beach. Another question i have a few top waters and corkys but never used them on the surf just wading out in the bay. Is there anyway you guys recommend working these if they are effective in the surf? Thanks again guys just trying to have a memorable trip with the family.


Topwaters are awesome in the surf. Popping cork and shrimp immitation work well too. Even the kids can work popping cork and DOA's. Piggies will catch you some fish too. They will also catch the slimers...thats the main down fall to live bait. IF you start getting cut off go with a light flexible wire leader.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

My favorite topwater is a bone colored Ghost and have good luck with them in early Am.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Galveston surf was a little rough yesterday afternoon but the wind layed down a little as the afternoon progressed. A little challenging to fish with waves and the current but the whiting were thick and non-stop on fishbites and a couple of blacktips on the big rods. Needed to use a small spider weight to get the weight to hold on the light rods.


----------



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well fellas had one of the greatest days ive had in a long time. I didnt get anything to brag about but the three gafftops i did get got my son excited which was all i wanted. I was at the jamaica beach surf off of 13th mile rd. A good amount of seaweed which i was bringing in mostly cuz of my hooks and weights. Picked up some dead shad and was all i really used. Threw some top waters and artificials but no luck. Thanks for all the tips gentleman have a good weekend.


----------



## ed1220 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry for the pictures couldnt get them to turn the right way.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Glad you had fun with your son.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

That's awesome!! Starting him young


----------

